# Working at Sephora vs. working at H&M



## NGin (Oct 7, 2010)

Good evening/morning/afternoon ladies and gents!

I need your opinion. I got interviews for Sephora and H&amp;M and I have no idea what to choose if I get approved for both of them!

I have no clue how much they pay- I love both companies and I know that I will get along with both crews. The question is what would be more beneficial in the long run?

So please, anyone with experience in working at Sephora and/or H&amp;M , post your opinions, pros and cons.

I live in Canada so canadian experience would be nice, but anything really will be very appreciated.

&lt;3


----------



## flutterbye (Nov 17, 2010)

A friend of mine worked for H&amp;M in the UK for three years and really enjoyed it. He even got a transfer when he went to University in his second year as he didn't want to loose his job. I would personally go for H&amp;M as it is such a popular store all around the world (more so than Sephora) and will therefore be more worthwhile on your CV. I'm not sure what it would be like to work in a Canadian store but that would be my decision anyway.

Good luck with everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 18, 2010)

H&amp;M!   Makeup is great and all, but once you reach a certain point, you have the same colors, and then stuff starts to go bad.  And it is tedious keeping your makeup looking good all day and hard on your face.

Working at H&amp;M you'd always have a good stylish up to date wardrobe.


----------

